# Tensioni tra Giordano e Mediaset, per colpa dei vaccini



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2021)

Stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo e come si può intravedere dai tweet recenti di *Mario Giordano*, come _"Sappiamo che non è facile..."_ oppure _"A qualcuno diamo molto fastidio..."_, ci sarebbero delle *tensioni *tra quest'ultimo e *Mediaset*. Giordano sarebbe stato addirittura convocato dai piani alti dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, in quanto la sua trasmissione "Fuori dal Coro", in onda su Rete 4 con ottimi ascolti al punto da finire più volte al primo posto tra i talk politici più visti del martedì sera, ha realizzato dei servizi reputati "accondiscendenti" verso i no-vax.

Il dialogo tra il giornalista, che ricopre a Mediaset anche il ruolo di direttore Strategie e Sviluppo dell’informazione e la sua azienda, stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo, sarebbe andato così:
_– _Mario Giordano: _“Chiudetemi il programma se non vi vado bene. Io non sono No-Vax, mi pongo solo delle domande”
– _Mediaset: _“Noi siamo favorevoli ai vaccini. Punto. Questo è il solo messaggio da diffondere“
– _Mario Giordano: _“Sono un giornalista, io non mi faccio imbavagliare da nessuno”._

Fonti Mediaset smentiscono e TvBlog ha contattato Giordano, il quale ha dichiarato di non voler parlare per il momento, ringraziando tale testata per l'attenzione manifestata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo e come si può intravedere dai tweet recenti di *Mario Giordano*, come _"Sappiamo che non è facile..."_ oppure _"A qualcuno diamo molto fastidio..."_, ci sarebbero delle *tensioni *tra quest'ultimo e *Mediaset*. Giordano sarebbe stato addirittura convocato dai piani alti dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, in quanto la sua trasmissione "Fuori dal Coro", in onda su Rete 4 con ottimi ascolti al punto da finire più volte al primo posto tra i talk politici più visti del martedì sera, ha realizzato dei servizi reputati "accondiscendenti" verso i no-vax.
> 
> Il dialogo tra il giornalista, che ricopre a Mediaset anche il ruolo di direttore Strategie e Sviluppo dell’informazione e la sua azienda, stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo, sarebbe andato così:
> _– _Mario Giordano: _“Chiudetemi il programma se non vi vado bene. Io non sono No-Vax, mi pongo solo delle domande”
> ...



Eh beh,figuriamoci 
Poi ci meravigliamo quando le notizie dei vaccini sono sempre ultra mega positive,0 morti,0 ricoverati,0 cotagiati,insomma,un vero e proprio siero magico a tutti gli effetti !

Poi si guarda un pò più in la e si nota : giornale X è filo-governativo e segue la linea del governo.
Giornale Y non è filo governativo ma non può rischiare di dire determinate cose,pensa censura.

Trasmissione X è filo-governativa e segue la linea del governo.
Trasmissione Y non è filo-governativa ma deve obbligatoriamente fare propaganda al vaccinoH o sarà censurata.
Chi osa opporsi,virologo,medico,giornalista,viene censurato,etichettato e messo all'angolo.

Però va sempre tutto bene,in Italia non c'è censura,non c'è alcuna propaganda pro-vaccino.

Comunque se i fatti riportati sono veritieri,un plauso a Giordano che non si è inginocchiato !


----------



## livestrong (17 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,figuriamoci
> Poi ci meravigliamo quando le notizie dei vaccini sono sempre ultra mega positive,0 morti,0 ricoverati,0 cotagiati,insomma,un vero e proprio siero magico a tutti gli effetti !
> 
> Poi si guarda un pò più in la e si nota : giornale X è filo-governativo e segue la linea del governo.
> ...


Hai ragione, anche se Giordano soffre di manie di protagonismo e il suo obiettivo è la ricerca della polemica, non di certo l'approfondimento.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo e come si può intravedere dai tweet recenti di *Mario Giordano*, come _"Sappiamo che non è facile..."_ oppure _"A qualcuno diamo molto fastidio..."_, ci sarebbero delle *tensioni *tra quest'ultimo e *Mediaset*. Giordano sarebbe stato addirittura convocato dai piani alti dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, in quanto la sua trasmissione "Fuori dal Coro", in onda su Rete 4 con ottimi ascolti al punto da finire più volte al primo posto tra i talk politici più visti del martedì sera, ha realizzato dei servizi reputati "accondiscendenti" verso i no-vax.
> 
> Il dialogo tra il giornalista, che ricopre a Mediaset anche il ruolo di direttore Strategie e Sviluppo dell’informazione e la sua azienda, stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo, sarebbe andato così:
> _– _Mario Giordano: _“Chiudetemi il programma se non vi vado bene. Io non sono No-Vax, mi pongo solo delle domande”
> ...


Come già detto, c’è uno schifo dietro tutta questa vicenda COVID vaccini e co che la metà basterebbe.

Speriamo bene. Anche se di questi deliquenti non c’è minimamente da fidarsi. I nazisti erano agnellini in confronto


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2021)

Giordano rischia grosso se non rispetta più il copione. Mediaset si aspettava che facesse solo lo showman trash, invece sta facendo più approfondimento di molti altri servi elogiati dalla stampa. Se continua così, a breve verrà sostituito dal più prono Giuseppe "Cin Cin". Quest'ultimo settimana scorsa era furioso quando parlava delle fake-news sui vaccini (che erano talmente fake che non ci crederebbe nemmeno un bambino di tre anni roba del tipo "I vaccini iniettano il chip" e cose così) e tutto arrabbiato aveva detto all'ospite Diego Fusaro "Possiamo prendere le distanze da queste porcherie?". Cioè, dinanzi a tutte le altre porcherie più gravi e più rilevanti che succedono in questo paese, covid o non covid, si arrabbia per queste robe irrilevanti. Questi sono i giornalisti che piacciono alla Rai e Mediaset.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo e come si può intravedere dai tweet recenti di *Mario Giordano*, come _"Sappiamo che non è facile..."_ oppure _"A qualcuno diamo molto fastidio..."_, ci sarebbero delle *tensioni *tra quest'ultimo e *Mediaset*. Giordano sarebbe stato addirittura convocato dai piani alti dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, in quanto la sua trasmissione "Fuori dal Coro", in onda su Rete 4 con ottimi ascolti al punto da finire più volte al primo posto tra i talk politici più visti del martedì sera, ha realizzato dei servizi reputati "accondiscendenti" verso i no-vax.
> 
> Il dialogo tra il giornalista, che ricopre a Mediaset anche il ruolo di direttore Strategie e Sviluppo dell’informazione e la sua azienda, stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo, sarebbe andato così:
> _– _Mario Giordano: _“Chiudetemi il programma se non vi vado bene. Io non sono No-Vax, mi pongo solo delle domande”
> ...


Ma speriamo che sparisca presto, lui e il suo programma di melma.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> _Sono un giornalista_


Bah


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2021)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo che sparisca presto, lui e il suo programma di melma.


Togliere un programma per questioni di linea editoriale, magari perché reputato troppo "trash" come si sta facendo ora alla D'Urso (dopo che però la stessa azienda l'ha sostenuta senza prenderne mai le distanze), ok. Ma se il motivo è dovuto al fatto che si è costretti a fare SOLO un certo tipo di informazione, allora no. Siamo ai livelli della campagna Berlusconiana anni 90', solo che stavolta al posto suo c'è da sostenere un siero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo e come si può intravedere dai tweet recenti di *Mario Giordano*, come _"Sappiamo che non è facile..."_ oppure _"A qualcuno diamo molto fastidio..."_, ci sarebbero delle *tensioni *tra quest'ultimo e *Mediaset*. Giordano sarebbe stato addirittura convocato dai piani alti dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, in quanto la sua trasmissione "Fuori dal Coro", in onda su Rete 4 con ottimi ascolti al punto da finire più volte al primo posto tra i talk politici più visti del martedì sera, ha realizzato dei servizi reputati "accondiscendenti" verso i no-vax.
> 
> Il dialogo tra il giornalista, che ricopre a Mediaset anche il ruolo di direttore Strategie e Sviluppo dell’informazione e la sua azienda, stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo, sarebbe andato così:
> _– _Mario Giordano: _“Chiudetemi il programma se non vi vado bene. Io non sono No-Vax, mi pongo solo delle domande”
> ...


Fuori dal coro è una trasmissione che fa pietà, un circo degno di Barbara d'Urso..

Giordano sembra una gallina impazzita che scorrazza per lo studio in cerca della telecamera con disgustosi momenti in cui quasi ci si infila dentro...uno Sgarbi riuscito malissimo..non parliamo degli ospiti che ogni tanto intervengono e sono silenziati in 2 secondi perché deve parlare sempre lui con quella sua voce ridicola

Veniamo al tema del thread: praticamente Giordano sta facendo il giochetto del "mica sono no vax, mi faccio solo domande" lo ripete di continuo..peccato però che se uno guarda il programma martella continuamente contro il green pass, contro i vaccini (si dice pro ma mostra solo video di fantomatica gente che avrebbe avuto danni, o che si lamenta per il sistema)

Insomma, si para il sedere ma strizza l'occhio e fomenta tutto il sistema di chi è anti vaccino

Speriamo lo chiudano, così si da una regolata dato che mi pare un po' esaltato


----------



## raducioiu (17 Settembre 2021)

In Italia non è di fatto quasi più possibile esprimere opinioni o riportare fatti non in linea con la propaganda pro-vaccino. 
Nei programmi televisivi non c'è più un confronto, è sempre un 4 vs 1 dove l'1 in genere viene censurato o sbeffeggiato persino dal conduttore.
I giornali sono quasi tutti allienati e i telegiornali anche, pronti a riportare il "novax morto di covid" in prima pagina ma senza dire nulla di quattordicenni morti il giorno dopo il vaccino.
Però sembra che a quasi tutti vada bene così.
Giordano può piacere o non piacere, i suoi programmi idem, però apprezzo abbia avuto il coraggio almeno di dar spazio a opinioni o fatti che non siano quelli di quello che ormai è il pensiero unico anche su queste tematiche.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

è una trasmissione populista e il suo stile di conduzione è a tratti eccessivo, ma c'è una parte comunque importante per lasciare spazio alla gente che non trova voce in altre trasmissioni.
per esempio tante persone hanno avuto giustizia sulle case occupate abusivamente solo grazie alle sue telecamere, dopo anni di ignavia delle istituzioni 
penso sia dai tempi di Mi manda raitre che non si occupano di questioni quotidiane in tv per risolverle, non per chiacchierare stile I fatti vostri et similia.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> è una trasmissione populista, ma c'è una parte comunque importante per lasciare spazio alla gente che non trova voce in altre trasmissioni.
> per esempio tante persone hanno avuto giustizia sulle case occupate abusivamente solo grazie alle sue telecamere.
> penso sia dai tempi di Mi manda raitre che non si occupano di questioni quotidiane in tv per risolverle, non per chiacchierare stile I fatti vostri et similia.


Mi Manda Raitre c'è ancora, però l'hanno declassato da qualche anno al mattino. Non so com'è ora, mi ricordo con Andrea Vianello al venerdì sera che andava fortissimo.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi Manda Raitre c'è ancora, però l'hanno declassato da qualche anno al mattino. Non so com'è ora, mi ricordo con Andrea Vianello al venerdì sera che andava fortissimo.


non è più come una volta, una trasmissione operativa.
Chi l'ha visto lo batte ormai


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è più come una volta, una trasmissione operativa.
> Chi l'ha visto lo batte ormai


Ormai l'unico programma di informazione che reputo serio sulla Rai è Report, non a caso dà sempre fastidio a molti politici e se non lo tolgono è perché fa ascolti pazzeschi, anche in doppia cifra che per una cadetta è uno share ottimo.


----------



## Andris (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai l'unico programma di informazione che reputo serio sulla Rai è Report, non a caso dà sempre fastidio a molti politici e se non lo tolgono è perché fa ascolti pazzeschi, anche in doppia cifra che per una cadetta è uno share ottimo.


anche Presa diretta spesso fa buoni servizi

a dire il vero di sabato o domenica a pranzo, anche se un orario scomodo, c'è Al posto giusto che mi piace molto


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo e come si può intravedere dai tweet recenti di *Mario Giordano*, come _"Sappiamo che non è facile..."_ oppure _"A qualcuno diamo molto fastidio..."_, ci sarebbero delle *tensioni *tra quest'ultimo e *Mediaset*. Giordano sarebbe stato addirittura convocato dai piani alti dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, in quanto la sua trasmissione "Fuori dal Coro", in onda su Rete 4 con ottimi ascolti al punto da finire più volte al primo posto tra i talk politici più visti del martedì sera, ha realizzato dei servizi reputati "accondiscendenti" verso i no-vax.
> 
> Il dialogo tra il giornalista, che ricopre a Mediaset anche il ruolo di direttore Strategie e Sviluppo dell’informazione e la sua azienda, stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo, sarebbe andato così:
> _– _Mario Giordano: _“Chiudetemi il programma se non vi vado bene. Io non sono No-Vax, mi pongo solo delle domande”
> ...


Vabbè, Giordano porterebbe pure discussioni i teressanti, degne di discutere, ma ormai é troppo un personaggio, la butta troppo in caciara, era ovvio che prima o poi lo avrebbero legato in questo cesso di paese dove la libertà di pensiero é legata esclusivamente ai partiti politici.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche Presa diretta spesso fa buoni servizi


Sicuramente, però non è il mio genere diciamo. Fine OT.


----------



## Ringhio8 (17 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> In Italia non è di fatto quasi più possibile esprimere opinioni o riportare fatti non in linea con la propaganda pro-vaccino.
> Nei programmi televisivi non c'è più un confronto, è sempre un 4 vs 1 dove l'1 in genere viene censurato o sbeffeggiato persino dal conduttore.
> I giornali sono quasi tutti allienati e i telegiornali anche, pronti a riportare il "novax morto di covid" in prima pagina ma senza dire nulla di quattordicenni morti il giorno dopo il vaccino.
> Però sembra che a quasi tutti vada bene così.
> Giordano può piacere o non piacere, i suoi programmi idem, però apprezzo abbia avuto il coraggio almeno di dar spazio a opinioni o fatti che non siano quelli di quello che ormai è il pensiero unico anche su queste tematiche.


Esprimere il proprio pensiero in questa fogna di paese, con sto schifo di politica, é motivo di discriminazione, minacce e istigazione alle vessazioni. Mi sorprende vederti stupito di ciò


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fuori dal coro è una trasmissione che fa pietà, un circo degno di Barbara d'Urso..
> 
> Giordano sembra una gallina impazzita che scorrazza per lo studio in cerca della telecamera con disgustosi momenti in cui quasi ci si infila dentro...uno Sgarbi riuscito malissimo..non parliamo degli ospiti che ogni tanto intervengono e sono silenziati in 2 secondi perché deve parlare sempre lui con quella sua voce ridicola
> 
> ...


Certo, perché per mostrare gente commossa al momento dell'iniezione bastano già la stampa di regime, no? Rimango basito da quanto vi faccia schifo la pluralità di opinioni. La butto lì: vi meritate la Korea del Nord e il leader illuminato.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Esprimere il proprio pensiero in questa fogna di paese, con sto schifo di politica, é motivo di discriminazione, minacce e istigazione alle vessazioni. Mi sorprende vederti stupito di ciò


Per fortuna siamo su un forum libero, altrimenti si potrebbe tranquillamente traslare anche qui il modello italiano. Chi è scettico e manifesta dubbi sulla situazione, prima solo max 10 post al giorno, poi 5, poi 2, in modo da convincerlo a adeguarsi senza doverlo bannare.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi ma il giornalista deve riportare i fatti, mica dare spazio a tutti i complottisti con la carta stagnola in testa che pensano che i rettiliani governano il Mondo.

E' come se domani Piero Angela invitasse nella sua trasmissione un sostenitore della teoria della Terra piatta, un creazionista e un negazionista della legge della gravità, per poi dire: "Massì, per alcuni la Terra è rotonda, per altri è piatta, libertà, libertà, ognuno può farsi l'idea che vuole, al 50% hanno ragione i terrapiattisti, io sono l'unico che lascia parlare le persone che pensano che la legge di gravità non esista e che se ti butti dal tetto di un palazzo puoi volare come Superman. Libertà di espressioneh!1!"

Ma che roba è?

Giordano apra un forum su UFO, Alieni e Misteri se vuole dare spazio alle persone che "si fanno delle domande".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma il giornalista deve riportare i fatti, mica dare spazio a tutti i complottisti con la carta stagnola in testa che pensano che i rettiliani governano il Mondo.
> 
> E' come se domani Piero Angela invitasse nella sua trasmissione un sostenitore della teoria della Terra piatta, un creazionista e un negazionista della legge della gravità, per poi dire: "Massì, per alcuni la Terra è rotonda, per altri è piatta, libertà, libertà, ognuno può farsi l'idea che vuole, al 50% hanno ragione i terrapiattisti, io sono l'unico che lascia parlare le persone che pensano che la legge di gravità non esista e che se ti butti dal tetto di un palazzo puoi volare come Superman. Libertà di espressioneh!1!"
> 
> ...



Piero Angela è un divulgatore.
Giordano,piaccia o meno,è un giornalista/conduttore televisivo e nella sua trasmissione deve (e può) dar voce a tutti.
Anche a quello con la carta stagnola in testa,poi sta al telespettatore farsi un'idea.

E se dice qualcosa contro i vaccini,è proprio perchè si attiene ai fatti. Fatti che testate giornalistiche e altri programmi,per ovvie ragioni,non divulgano.

E poi cosa vuol dire che mediaset è pro-vaccini e la narrazione deve essere quella?

Praticamente ci stanno ammanettando, imbavagliando e lobotomizzando,possibile che nessuno se ne renda conto ?

Pare di essere davvero dentro un regime,mai osare fare una critica o farsi qualche domanda,ma bisogna credere ESCLUSIVAMENTE alla propaganda che ci propinano politici e mass media.
Ormai non si può avere più neanche un'idea differente da quella del gregge,incredibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Certo, perché per mostrare gente commossa al momento dell'iniezione bastano già la stampa di regime, no? Rimango basito da quanto vi faccia schifo la pluralità di opinioni. La butto lì: vi meritate la Korea del Nord e il leader illuminato.


Ma sta storia del pluralismo è una frittata che ormai tutti si rigirano come gli pare...
Ad esempio tutti ci lamentiamo (giustamente) di sto bombardamento LGBTQ++++ però anche quello è pluralismo, il punto è che non dobbiamo per forza ascoltare TUTTO

e soprattutto a me fa schifo l'ipocrisia, di mascherarsi dietro a "mi pongo solo delle domande, umilmente" che già fa ridere un simile esaltato che si cosparge il capo di finta umiltà..ma che lo dica che non gli frega na mazza del giornalismo ma vuole solo cavalcare un sentimento di paura...dovrebbe vergognarsi, non è il modo di fare informazione

In ogni caso ripeto, a prescindere dal caso specifico, spero chiudano il programma proprio perché lui fa schifo in generale, odioso al pari di uno scanzi..sta gente avvelena la tv e la gente


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Piero Angela è un divulgatore.
> Giordano,piaccia o meno,è un giornalista/conduttore televisivo e nella sua trasmissione deve (e può) dar voce a tutti.
> Anche a quello con la carta stagnola in testa,poi sta al telespettatore farsi un'idea.
> 
> ...


Ecco il complottismo che emerge..per ovvie ragioni, tipo quali, che il vaccino salva la vita quindi promuoverne il non utilizzo è da criminali?
Giordano fa una cosa che si chiama sproporzione della notizia..perché se ci sono 75milioni di dosi di vaccino somministrate e 100 casi di reazioni più o meno gravi significa un valore del 0.00000001% di probabilità che il vaccino dia problemi..e tu ci fai 3 ore di trasmissione a settimana e fai parlare tutti e 50 di quei 100 capisci che quyello che fai è fomentare una cosa inesistente? Perché allo spettatore presenti 50 casi, ma non gli dici che potrebbe portare in trasmissione anche 50 persone colpite da un fulmine, allora non usciamo più di casa quando piove?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo e come si può intravedere dai tweet recenti di *Mario Giordano*, come _"Sappiamo che non è facile..."_ oppure _"A qualcuno diamo molto fastidio..."_, ci sarebbero delle *tensioni *tra quest'ultimo e *Mediaset*. Giordano sarebbe stato addirittura convocato dai piani alti dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, in quanto la sua trasmissione "Fuori dal Coro", in onda su Rete 4 con ottimi ascolti al punto da finire più volte al primo posto tra i talk politici più visti del martedì sera, ha realizzato dei servizi reputati "accondiscendenti" verso i no-vax.
> 
> Il dialogo tra il giornalista, che ricopre a Mediaset anche il ruolo di direttore Strategie e Sviluppo dell’informazione e la sua azienda, stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo, sarebbe andato così:
> _– _Mario Giordano: _“Chiudetemi il programma se non vi vado bene. Io non sono No-Vax, mi pongo solo delle domande”
> ...



Sallusti da buon Dudù di Arcore è già stato imbavagliato, da anti restrizioni è diventato mega pro Green Pass.

Comunque si sta ripetendo la stessa storia di quel brevissimo periodo in cui Rete 4&co erano diventati ante sovraniste perché c'era il governo Lega-5s e Berlusconi era geloso dell'ascesa di Salvini. Mediaset va dove soffia il vento di Arcore.
Frega niente a questi dei vaccini o del Green Pass, non so neanche perché vi scaldate sui pensieri di questi tizi.
Se Arcore dice "evviva le giraffe, abbasso le zebre", avete mille programmi Mediaset pro giraffe e anti zebre.


----------



## raducioiu (17 Settembre 2021)

> il giornalista deve riportare i fatti, mica dare spazio a tutti i complottisti



Adesso anche intervistare persone che hanno avuto eventi avversi e stanno male a causa del vaccino o chiedere come mai l'Aifa non fornisce riscontro da maggio agli studi che dimostrano l'efficacia delle cure con anakinra è dare spazio a complottisti quindi. Bene.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Settembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Adesso anche intervistare persone che hanno avuto eventi avversi e stanno male a causa del vaccino o chiedere come mai l'Aifa non fornisce riscontro da maggio agli studi che dimostrano l'efficacia delle cure con anakinra è dare spazio a complottisti quindi. Bene.


Riguardo il farmaco che hai citato, perfino Bassetti mercoledì a Zona Bianca si è sorpreso che non sia stato ancora approvato dall'AIFA. Se lo conferma persino lui, significa che così schifo non fa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma il giornalista deve riportare i fatti, mica dare spazio a tutti i complottisti con la carta stagnola in testa che pensano che i rettiliani governano il Mondo.
> 
> E' come se domani Piero Angela invitasse nella sua trasmissione un sostenitore della teoria della Terra piatta, un creazionista e un negazionista della legge della gravità, per poi dire: "Massì, per alcuni la Terra è rotonda, per altri è piatta, libertà, libertà, ognuno può farsi l'idea che vuole, al 50% hanno ragione i terrapiattisti, io sono l'unico che lascia parlare le persone che pensano che la legge di gravità non esista e che se ti butti dal tetto di un palazzo puoi volare come Superman. Libertà di espressioneh!1!"
> 
> ...



Ma piantiamola di tirare in ballo i rettiliani e altre menghiate per farsi ragione su 'sta roba. Siete ridicoli.

Tu trovami un testo scientifico dove c'è scritto di mettere le rotelle ai banchi per diminuire i contagi e poi ripassa alla cassa. Nel frattempo frugati in tasca, perché li paghi tu.

E me li fai pagare pure a me con codesta mentalità.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ecco il complottismo che emerge..per ovvie ragioni, tipo quali, che il vaccino salva la vita quindi promuoverne il non utilizzo è da criminali?
> Giordano fa una cosa che si chiama sproporzione della notizia..perché se ci sono 75milioni di dosi di vaccino somministrate e 100 casi di reazioni più o meno gravi significa un valore del 0.00000001% di probabilità che il vaccino dia problemi..e tu ci fai 3 ore di trasmissione a settimana e fai parlare tutti e 50 di quei 100 capisci che quyello che fai è fomentare una cosa inesistente? Perché allo spettatore presenti 50 casi, ma non gli dici che potrebbe portare in trasmissione anche 50 persone colpite da un fulmine, allora non usciamo più di casa quando piove?



Complottismo ?
Certo,come no,pare di ritornare indietro di qualche mese fa quando le morti per trombosi post astrazeneca erano assolutamente NATURALI e NON correlate al vaccino. 

Se si vuole dare una corretta informazione,non bisognerebbe nascondere queste notizie per paura di bloccare la campagna di vaccinazione (come più volte sostenuto dalle alte cariche dello stato).

Anzi,renderle note renderebbe tutto molto più trasparente e limpido ripetto al torbido che gira ora.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma piantiamola di tirare in ballo i rettiliani e altre menghiate per farsi ragione su 'sta roba. Siete ridicoli.
> 
> Tu trovami un testo scientifico dove c'è scritto di mettere le rotelle ai banchi per diminuire i contagi e poi ripassa alla cassa. Nel frattempo frugati in tasca, perché li paghi tu.
> 
> E me li fai pagare pure a me con codesta mentalità.


Beh, ormai dovresti sapere come funziona.

Provi un attimo a farti delle domande e partono subito, in automatico, le fanfare: complottista, fascista, 5G, Bill Gates.

Questo vale un pò per tutto: per i virus, i vaccini, i migranti, i vari LGBTHSJNSUEXBESLS e adesso pure per i non binari.

Povera Italia.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Beh, ormai dovresti sapere come funziona.
> 
> Provi un attimo a farti delle domande e partono subito, in automatico, le fanfare: complottista, fascista, 5G, Bill Gates.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## livestrong (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Beh, ormai dovresti sapere come funziona.
> 
> Provi un attimo a farti delle domande e partono subito, in automatico, le fanfare: complottista, fascista, 5G, Bill Gates.
> 
> ...


Il problema vero secondo me è che un ragionamento simile per la persona media è più pericoloso di quanto possa essere salutare. L'avere un pensiero critico e indipendente è un'ottima cosa, se si hanno gli strumenti intellettuali e intellettivi per poterlo fare. Altrimenti tutto diventa valido, il metodo scientifico va a farsi benedire e tutto diventa argomento sul quale schierarsi da una parte o dall'altra. Questa storia dei vaccini se non altro sta tirando fuori il livello culturale medio dei cittadini occidentali. Quelli che alla ricerca di gloria e ossessionati dal mondo social, fanno pentole e coperchi pur di vedersi riconosciuti i famosi 15 minuti di celebrità. Da una parte e dall'altra. Le pecore, bianche o nere che siano, sempre pecore restano. E guai a far credere loro di esser lupi


----------



## mil77 (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo e come si può intravedere dai tweet recenti di *Mario Giordano*, come _"Sappiamo che non è facile..."_ oppure _"A qualcuno diamo molto fastidio..."_, ci sarebbero delle *tensioni *tra quest'ultimo e *Mediaset*. Giordano sarebbe stato addirittura convocato dai piani alti dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, in quanto la sua trasmissione "Fuori dal Coro", in onda su Rete 4 con ottimi ascolti al punto da finire più volte al primo posto tra i talk politici più visti del martedì sera, ha realizzato dei servizi reputati "accondiscendenti" verso i no-vax.
> 
> Il dialogo tra il giornalista, che ricopre a Mediaset anche il ruolo di direttore Strategie e Sviluppo dell’informazione e la sua azienda, stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo, sarebbe andato così:
> _– _Mario Giordano: _“Chiudetemi il programma se non vi vado bene. Io non sono No-Vax, mi pongo solo delle domande”
> ...


Pur non dando tutti i torti a Giordano, se però tu sei pagato da un'azienda devi fare quello che ti dice il tuo datore di lavoro che è quello che ti stipendia. Al datore di lavoro puoi esprimere il tuo dissenso, ma davanti ai clienti devi portare la linea aziendale. Altrimenti puoi sempre dimetterti e cambiare azienda.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il problema vero secondo me è che un ragionamento simile per la persona media è più pericoloso di quanto possa essere salutare. L'avere un pensiero critico e indipendente è un'ottima cosa, se si hanno gli strumenti intellettuali e intellettivi per poterlo fare. Altrimenti tutto diventa valido, il metodo scientifico va a farsi benedire e tutto diventa argomento sul quale schierarsi da una parte o dall'altra. Questa storia dei vaccini se non altro sta tirando fuori il livello culturale medio dei cittadini occidentali. Quelli che alla ricerca di gloria e ossessionati dal mondo social, fanno pentole e coperchi pur di vedersi riconosciuti i famosi 15 minuti di celebrità. Da una parte e dall'altra. Le pecore, bianche o nere che siano, sempre pecore restano. E guai a far credere loro di esser lupi


Posso essere d'accordo ma il famoso "metodo scientifico" ormai è andato a donne di facili costumi. E non da anni. I famosi scienziati ne hanno sparate talmente tante (sfido chiunque a sostenere il contrario) che ora, tutti, possono sentirsi in diritto di dire la loro. Ed a ragione, aggiungerei.


----------



## livestrong (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Posso essere d'accordo ma il famoso "metodo scientifico" ormai è andato a donne di facili costumi. E non da anni. I famosi scienziati ne hanno sparate talmente tante (sfido chiunque a sostenere il contrario) che ora, tutti, possono sentirsi in diritto di dire la loro. Ed a ragione, aggiungerei.


Il problema risiede nella strumentalizzazione. Quando ci sono interessi economici importanti tutto passa in secondo piano. Le ricerche scientifiche indipendenti vengono sovvenzionate sempre meno perché anche a livello statale gli interessi dei pochi son sempre da salvaguardare. Inoltre si è persa totalmente la memoria, sia quella storica che quella individuale. E come scriveva magistralmente Orwell, una volta persa quella scompare tutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Togliere un programma per questioni di linea editoriale, magari perché reputato troppo "trash" come si sta facendo ora alla D'Urso (dopo che però la stessa azienda l'ha sostenuta senza prenderne mai le distanze), ok. Ma se il motivo è dovuto al fatto che si è costretti a fare SOLO un certo tipo di informazione, allora no. Siamo ai livelli della campagna Berlusconiana anni 90', solo che stavolta al posto suo c'è da sostenere un siero.


se critichiamo le trasmissioni che inneggiano ai LGBT binari mica binari pansessuali e amenità varie, bisogna criticare anche questo tipo di trasmissioni.


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo e come si può intravedere dai tweet recenti di *Mario Giordano*, come _"Sappiamo che non è facile..."_ oppure _"A qualcuno diamo molto fastidio..."_, ci sarebbero delle *tensioni *tra quest'ultimo e *Mediaset*. Giordano sarebbe stato addirittura convocato dai piani alti dell'azienda di Cologno Monzese, in quanto la sua trasmissione "Fuori dal Coro", in onda su Rete 4 con ottimi ascolti al punto da finire più volte al primo posto tra i talk politici più visti del martedì sera, ha realizzato dei servizi reputati "accondiscendenti" verso i no-vax.
> 
> Il dialogo tra il giornalista, che ricopre a Mediaset anche il ruolo di direttore Strategie e Sviluppo dell’informazione e la sua azienda, stando a quanto riportato da Il Tempo, sarebbe andato così:
> _– _Mario Giordano: _“Chiudetemi il programma se non vi vado bene. Io non sono No-Vax, mi pongo solo delle domande”
> ...


Mediaset è diventata vergognosissima. Esattamente come lo è il proprietario e il suo partito.


----------



## Lo Gnu (17 Settembre 2021)

Ma magari chiudessero lui e quella monnezza di programma.


----------



## Masanijey (17 Settembre 2021)

Ancora aspetto indignazione per il presunto aumento delle bollette da parte dei veri "ribelli". Così impegnati a farsi le domande che si sono dimenticati che dopo un tot bisogna anche trovare le risposte.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ancora aspetto indignazione per il presunto aumento delle bollette da parte dei veri "ribelli". Così impegnati a farsi le domande che si sono dimenticati che dopo un tot bisogna anche trovare le risposte.



Ciao Dejan.

Guarda che uno dei primi post "complottisti" scritti (chissà, forse da me?) riguardava il fatto che questa pandemia, che già era partita in modo strano, poteva essere un OTTIMO MOTIVO per introdurre altre atrocità, sottotraccia. Carta canta.

Quando si parla di arma di distrazione di massa ed occasioni da sfruttare, ci si riferisce proprio a quello. Ma a quanto pare non viene recepita 'sta cosa, nemmeno a spararla in faccia alla gente con un cannone. Si parlò anche di MES, tra l'altro. Ecco che comincia ad arrivare il conto salato.

E' esattamente uno dei punti che viene aspramente criticato in questa pandemia. Ma capisci bene che quando lo fai notare e becchi del complottista a ogni commento, poi diventa imbarazzante rispondere alle medesime accuse, e contemporaneamente al tuo post. 

Se adesso io scrivo questi aumenti sono ANCHE agevolati e quasi ignorati a CAUSA dalla situazione attuale, tu che mi rispondi, che sono un terrapiattista?


----------



## Masanijey (17 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ciao Dejan.
> 
> Guarda che uno dei primi post "complottisti" scritti (chissà, forse da me?) riguardava il fatto che questa pandemia, che già era partita in modo strano, poteva essere un OTTIMO MOTIVO per introdurre altre atrocità, sottotraccia. Carta canta.
> 
> ...


No Gabri, non ti do del complottista perché se ricordi anche io non ho mai negato la possibile speculazione. L'essere umano fa schifo per sua natura, la speculazione è ovunque. 
Però il letame ci pioveva addosso anche prima di Dicembre 2019. 
E allora perché non abbiamo mai messo in campo le stesse forze per altre situazioni? 
Ci siamo sempre fatti ****** in testa e ci siamo svegliati solo quando ci hanno tolto l'aperitivo. 
Siamo noi che abbiamo deciso di reagire così, non è colpa di nessun politico o media del mainstream. 
È proprio tipico di noi italiani.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> No Gabri, non ti do del complottista perché se ricordi anche io non ho mai negato la possibile speculazione. L'essere umano fa schifo per sua natura, la speculazione è ovunque.
> Però il letame ci pioveva addosso anche prima di Dicembre 2019.
> E allora perché non abbiamo mai messo in campo le stesse forze per altre situazioni?
> Ci siamo sempre fatti ****** in testa e ci siamo svegliati solo quando ci hanno tolto l'aperitivo.
> ...



Grazie. Rispetto per te ovviamente, non era un post che ti criticava, prendevo solo spunto per certe riflessioni.

Ma io sono d'accordo con te. E ti dico che il letame ci piove addosso da più di 30 anni, ma in questo caso non becco di terrapiattista, ma di "boomer" retrogrado. Sai che differenza.

Io metterei mano al lanciafiamme pure quando prendi le fregature per infinity che non funziona, pensa te. Le battaglie su tutto ciò che è ingiusto le combatto.

Il fatto è che si è toccata la libertà degli individui e quindi la cosa è più fragorosa, altro che aperitivo. Semplicemente ripeto quello che ti ho già scritto, ma come puoi notare siamo rimasti a parlare di teorie scientifiche su vaccini e vairuz. Dopo due anni siamo ancora a discutere sulla domanda "a chi giova tutto ciò?", come se ci stessero facendo un piacere e noi siamo cattivoni 5G-isti o scienziati falliti.

Ecco a chi giova. Per esempio a chi applica aumenti del 40%, di soppiatto.

Fosse per me si starebbe già ragionando di come impiccare certi personaggi, non certo di come è fatto o non fatto un vaccino.


----------



## Masanijey (18 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie. Rispetto per te ovviamente, non era un post che ti criticava, prendevo solo spunto per certe riflessioni.
> 
> Ma io sono d'accordo con te. E ti dico che il letame ci piove addosso da più di 30 anni, ma in questo caso non becco di terrapiattista, ma di "boomer" retrogrado. Sai che differenza.
> 
> ...


Ecco vedi? Alla fine vai a scoprire che le nostre opinioni che sembravano due linee parallele, hanno invece dei punti di incontro. 
Diciamo che dobbiamo ritrovare la lucidità, cercare di non farci condizionare da quel tanfo di letame che ci è piovuto addosso fino ad ora e mettere un po' in ordine le cose. 
Smettiamo di cercare la ricetta del vaccino, manco fosse il polpettone della nonna e cominciamo a risolvere un problema, quello sanitario (sia chiaro, io quello sono convinto che ci sia). 
Se poi tutto questo ci è servito a capire che quella roba che che emette quel tanfo non è tartufo nero allora io sono felicissimo. Ci sarà il tempo per le battaglie, quelle giuste. 

Ecco, secondo me abbiamo decisamente perso il focus. Chiaramente questa è solo la mia opinione e mi rendo anche conto di essere diventato maledettamente noioso!


----------

